# girl under 6 feet dunking?



## ShotBlockParty

*girl under 6 feet dunking? *updated progress**

hey I'm 5'10 and 17, and i'm going into my senior year at high school. I'm into my second week of the dunknow program...I'm probably about 4 inches away from grabbing rim. Has anyone ever seen a girl under 6 feet dunk? I'm just curious, cause it is my dream....It's a big dream, but i'm hoping lol.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Hey Epiphanny Prince (NY) is probably about your size and dominates the league, so anything can be accomplished. Just be warned, if I play you (5'11 and growing at 14 years) I'll post you up like there's no tommorow. But I have alot of respect for female ballers, so I ain't gonna do much.


----------



## Priest

good luck on your dream that would be crazy


----------



## ShotBlockParty

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hey Epiphanny Prince (NY) is probably about your size and dominates the league, so anything can be accomplished. Just be warned, if I play you (5'11 and growing at 14 years) I'll post you up like there's no tommorow. But I have alot of respect for female ballers, so I ain't gonna do much.


haha I wish i was near the new york area, I live up in Canada. 5'11 at 14? that's pretty crazy. Yeah my main thing is blocking, i've easily blocked 6'4 girls. but things are way different in canada lol, if i went down to the states i would get slaughtered.


----------



## ShotBlockParty

Priest said:


> good luck on your dream that would be crazy


thanks!


----------



## MRedd22

Well if you're 3 inches from grabbing rim thats still quite a long way to go...but if you could dunk that would be amazing...good luck with it


----------



## CbobbyB

Hell yeah girl, you do that! Hopefully we'll see you in the league one day and we can look back and say "that was the girl who was on basketballboards.net" and then you can hook us up with some tickets....lol

But seriously, that would be a great thing to see. I'm sure you'll get there soon...but when you do get there, pleassssseeeee dont dunk like no sissy, lol. (like when Lisa Leslie dunked for the first time in the WNBA..that was a weak *** dunk, lol..or like Candace Parker did at the All American High School dunk contest..that too was weak)
I want you to throw that **** down! Just be a total gangsta with the rim, lol. 
Keep at it!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

How tall was UNC's Charlotte Smith - who's David Thompson's niece? If I recall correctly, she was listed at 6 foot even.


----------



## ShotBlockParty

CbobbyB said:


> Hell yeah girl, you do that! Hopefully we'll see you in the league one day and we can look back and say "that was the girl who was on basketballboards.net" and then you can hook us up with some tickets....lol
> 
> But seriously, that would be a great thing to see. I'm sure you'll get there soon...but when you do get there, pleassssseeeee dont dunk like no sissy, lol. (like when Lisa Leslie dunked for the first time in the WNBA..that was a weak *** dunk, lol..or like Candace Parker did at the All American High School dunk contest..that too was weak)
> I want you to throw that **** down! Just be a total gangsta with the rim, lol.
> Keep at it!


I know eh? Candace Parker is one of my heroes, but she only won that High School dunk contest cause she was a chick. I know if I do get up there I'm not even going to attempt dunking in public until I have it nailed down. Thanks for the encouragement! :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

Krstic All Star said:


> How tall was UNC's Charlotte Smith - who's David Thompson's niece? If I recall correctly, she was listed at 6 foot even.


Yeah, I think thats about right..Her WNBA career has been sorta "normal"...but she had a few good years in other leagues before the WNBA was formed..




ShotBlockParty said:


> I know eh? Candace Parker is one of my heroes, but she only won that High School dunk contest cause she was a chick. I know if I do get up there I'm not even going to attempt dunking in public until I have it nailed down. Thanks for the encouragement! :biggrin:


lol...No problem.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

GOOD LUCk, i know this is always said but, if you have the right attitude and determination you can do anything.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

I know Marion Jones could dunk when she played ball.


----------



## CbobbyB

^^ yeah, I wonder what type of player she could've been in the Wnba??


----------



## shayneashley05

ShotBlockParty said:


> hey I'm 5'10 and 17, and i'm going into my senior year at high school. I'm into my second week of the dunknow program...I'm probably about 4 inches away from grabbing rim. Has anyone ever seen a girl under 6 feet dunk? I'm just curious, cause it is my dream....It's a big dream, but i'm hoping lol.



You know...Deanna Nolan of the Detroit Shock is 5'10" and I'm not sure if she's done it yet, but I do know she has the capability of dunking (almost at the All Star Game), seeing as how she's one of the most athletic players in the WNBA.


----------



## ShotBlockParty

***UPDATE***
I'm halfway done my 6th week of the dunknow program and outside on pavement and my old sneakers i'm like an inch away. I finally get to go back into the school gym after two months of playing outside. I'll have my new sneakers and hardwood floor, I'm hoping to do it tomorrow, I'll give you guys the update tomorrow.


----------



## Hiro!

im not a girl and im not 5'10 but i sure can dunk :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

ShotBlockParty said:


> ***UPDATE***
> I'm halfway done my 6th week of the dunknow program and outside on pavement and my old sneakers i'm like an inch away. I finally get to go back into the school gym after two months of playing outside. I'll have my new sneakers and hardwood floor, I'm hoping to do it tomorrow, I'll give you guys the update tomorrow.


keep at it even if you dont reach it...


----------



## Yega1979

So you're four inches away from letting your fingernail scrape the underside of the rim, but you still need to get at least 6 inches ABOVE the rim to perform a real dunk(something no wnba player has ever accomplished). So you've really got about 10 inches to go on your vertical.

I don't think it looks good for you sister.


----------



## naibsel

keep at it, if u work hard enough and evolve into a freak athlete thru ur own determination and u can ball atleast alittle bit, ull get picked up by a college who will invest money in ur training, and then those final few inches may be possible.

but really, even if u never get there improving ur explosiveness will make the game so much easier for you enabliing u to be successful. tony parker almost never dunks, but he's lightning quick which enables him to cut thru the lane and shoot 55%


----------



## JuX

Yega1979 said:


> So you're four inches away from letting your fingernail scrape the underside of the rim, but you still need to get at least 6 inches ABOVE the rim to perform a real dunk(something no wnba player has ever accomplished). So you've really got about 10 inches to go on your vertical.
> 
> I don't think it looks good for you sister.


You didnt apparently read the latest update from her, she's an inch or so away from possibly making it happen. Read it again.


----------



## mysterio

ShotBlockParty said:


> ***UPDATE***
> I'm halfway done my 6th week of the dunknow program and outside on pavement and my old sneakers i'm like an inch away. I finally get to go back into the school gym after two months of playing outside. I'll have my new sneakers and hardwood floor, I'm hoping to do it tomorrow, I'll give you guys the update tomorrow.


An inch from touching rim or dunking? If you pull it off, it would put you among the world's most elite female athletes. I only know of Marion Jones, who is your height, who dunked. As you know, she's a world class athlete.


----------



## MRedd22

Whats the update now? Im curious to know where you're at.


----------



## JPSeraph

I think she means an inch from touching the rim. But I hope she means an inch from dunking.

When you're that close to dunking, it takes a LOT of work to put down something that actually looks decent.


----------



## HuskiesGeno

JPSeraph said:


> I think she means an inch from touching the rim. But I hope she means an inch from dunking.
> 
> When you're that close to dunking, it takes a LOT of work ...


A lot of male players 5'10" cannot dunk, so why would you? I am 6'2" and could never get above the rim.

Strength training might help a bit (lots of squats), but jumping ability is mostly genetic.

BTW, Candace Parker made a fine dunk against UCONN on 6 Jan. 2007. The Lady Vols destroyed my Huskies that day.


----------



## Drk Element

under 6 feet dunking? That would awesome.


----------



## Knick Killer

ShotBlockParty said:


> haha I wish i was near the new york area, I live up in Canada. 5'11 at 14? that's pretty crazy. Yeah my main thing is blocking, i've easily blocked 6'4 girls. but things are way different in canada lol, *if i went down to the states i would get slaughtered.*



There not all that much better then us. I went down to the States twice for basketball tournaments and we were doing the slaughtering.


----------



## DoctaJ

you need to be minimum 3 inches above the rim to dunk


----------



## Comets_Always23

I agree about Deanna Nolan. She skies oh her jumpers. A sports commentator wondered if anyone ever blocked her shots, lol. Anywho, I guess I am new here in a way. I was here when Basketballforum was Basketballboards. Glad the forum is still here!


----------



## benfica

My daughter is 12 and 5'10" and she can palm the backboard which I think it is good. But instead of dunking
I have her working on getting as much lift on her jumpshot and layups as possible. The other day she was going in for a layup and it seemed the ball was close to the rim while the ball was still in her hands..no way would any girl block that shot. I had a few parents ask me if she could dunk...I said she is no where close to dunking but she creates an illusion that she can the way she gets the ball high and rolled off her fingers to the basket.

I think the most important thing is to get a better lift on your jumpshots and layups. They look just as impressive as a dunk and can get your game to the WNBA.

She has been doing ballet since the age of 3 and I know that has helped her jumping ability..So guys and/or girls if you want to jump high do ballet training it will make you more explosive and improve your vertical.


----------



## Comets_Always23

Benefica, that is great advice. Sometimes I have to actually remind myself to jump - which would obviously help me since I am 4'10". I don't know where I got that habit from! I even go jumping jacks a few days a week and I can't remember to jump on a shot. Irritating. Anyway, great advice for everyone out there!


----------



## mysterio

nm


----------



## Porn Player

I take it the quest has been given up. 

Sounded like an extremely ambition plan but interesting to know girls out there are trying to make a difference in the game. 

Props to the lady who made the thread.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

It's still only a YouTube clip away.


----------



## Roca

ShotBlockParty said:


> haha I wish i was near the new york area, I live up in Canada. 5'11 at 14? that's pretty crazy. Yeah my main thing is blocking, i've easily blocked 6'4 girls. but things are way different in canada lol, if i went down to the states i would get slaughtered.


My cousin is 6'3 and he is 13


----------

